# harrop rear Differential cover?



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

ok I just ordered A Harrop Diff. cover for my goat. It looks like it is gonna sturdy up the rear end of my car along with my solid drive shaft. Does any one on the forum have this on there Holdens? I am looking to see if any one has reviewed this piece or has any advice on the install other than the obvious go back together with royal purple( doing that ). Or If I am gonna need to provide us a review and pics? ( don't worry it will come. ) 

The more I spend on this car the more I want to do to it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

